# Happy Birthday CharlieJ



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 28, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 09-28-2010:

-CharlieJ (born 1986, Age: 24)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Grillsy (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## JML (Sep 28, 2010)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## EverReforming (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Berean (Sep 28, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## baron (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Leslie Koster (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## dudley (Sep 29, 2010)

Have a very Happy Birthday!


----------

